# Reduction in preg symptoms



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

I know that I might be worrying about nothing but I can't help it!

Am 8 weeks pregnant and have not haad many symptoms to date.  Have had occasional nausea but no real vomitting but this could sometimes just be due to being tired.  Anyway,  I am still shattered most of the time but the one other symptom I had was that my boobs were huge!  Well, today I have decided that they have shrunk quite a bit and am worried that this is a bad sign especially since I'm not feeling very pregnant...

Do you think I'm worrying over nothing or if they are shrinking is it possibly a sign of a missed miscarriage?

Sledgegirl


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi

Loss of symptoms can occasionally signify a missed miscarriage, but it's quite common for people just to stop having any symptoms, and everything is ok.  If you are concerned, talk to your midwife and see if she can arrange an early scan for you xx

emilycaitlin


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi there
Thanks for answering so quickly.
Well we have a scan on Friday anyway so that will answer our concerns but it feels so long away!!  I suppose the problem is that I've never had too many symptoms anyway so the loss of symptoms is really only what I think are shrinking boobs but its worrying all the same.......


----------

